# Garden cameras



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I was watching a tv programme last night (a rare thing for me) - don't know what it was called but they were constructing a wild animal friendly garden. When completed they installed some movement sensitive cameras to see what animals came into the garden.

Has anyone installed such a camera - is it diy'able, is it expensive? I suspect most of the bits are off the shelf at Maplins.

I have a digital camcorder so I reckon I'm half way there.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Looked at doing this for the foster kids earlier in the year. You can get most of the kit from WWF (or Maplins to be fair) - but the range of stuff (IR, movement, + sound etc) is staggering.
Hope that points you in the right direction.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have four security cameras which are motion sensitive and you would also need infrared. They plug into a purpose thrown together PC which records events wirelessly. However, while you would see animals coming in the garden, I would imagine that the cameras for wild life would need to be of a higher quality unless it is just a matter of logging what comes in the garden rather than observing the beauty of the animal.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is something I am considering>garden camera<

I have nest boxes and hedgehogs live under shed so the fact that the infra-red camera is not weatherproof is OK for me.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I have a four camera secuity system fitted that records 24 / 7 for about 20 days before recording over itself.The problem with motion detectors is there is a lapse of 4/5 secs before recording takes place,(it senses motion turns on recorder then records)so in theory you can walk past the first camera onto the second, onto the third without catching an image.Mine were bought off ebay and I cannot fault them in any way(cheap too for what they are,less than £50 per camera with sony 1/3 chip and 50 mtr plus night vision) 

It all depends on the lens on the fixed ones as to how far away any images are usfull,probably say 10 / 15 mtrs where you can make out strangers as to who they are etc, but if the person is known you know who they are from say 20 mtrs if that makes ssenseAfter that you need to blow pics up on a full size screen to make out who is there. 
You can buy some zoom cameras for about £100 that allow you to zoom in on wildlife but you you have to zoom in mamanuallyemote, zooming in and out as you spotted your wildlife.These zoom from a joystick type remote and can get exexcellentlose up images even reading a badge from say 100 mtrs away. 
Have a look on ebay for some cameras from H/K to do what you require 
terry :lol:


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We (i.e. school Biology Dept) have been working with a local company http://www.gardenature.co.uk/index.php So far we've only installed a nestbox webcam, but he's demonstrated all sorts of fancy cameras etc suitable for our wildlife area - have a look at his website!!

Our bluetit chicks disappeared, with a woodpecker caught on camera shaking feathers/nest material around the box, but we did manage to record some wagtails which had, by chance, nested in the caretakers' garden, & watched them fledge.

The downside of all this is the time it takes to edit the recorded material down to a manageable video - I have to admit I leave that to my colleagues, & just enjoy the result!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Saw the same camera that Frank points out on sale for £48 in a National Trust shop today. 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is also on sale on the National Trust web site >here<

peedee


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys - some really good info and links there.

I was wondering if it would be possible to stick my camcorder on its tripod in my conservatory, aimed at the garden. I'm not looking for mega pixel-type recordings, just want to see what goes on out there whild I'm akip.
As the max tape length is 120 mins (I think) - would it be possible to link the camcorder to a pc drive and just let it run and record all night? 

I guess my question is a good reflection of my techy knowledge


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Hedgehog watching*

I am very interested in hearing from anyone who has set up a wildlife surveillance camera ; I would like to set one up as I am caring for a juvenille hedgehog which is too small to hibernate at the moment and I am probably going to have to keep him/her until Spring.
"Spike"(I know very original) is very shy and spends most of daylight hours in his/her haynest so it would be great to be able to observe him/her sometime; other than when I have to weigh him/her, which can be stressful.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Here you go Bella, 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=223910&C=Newsletter&U=08P13-2_N04FW&T=12254123 
or 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=99756&C=Newsletter&U=08P13-2_N12CX&T=12254123 
Both / similar are cheaper on ebay via Singapore,but not all people trust the ebay sellers.I have the first system only a lot better recorder and cameras for a cheaper price.The wired cameras are a lot better than wireless but you can search the Maplin site and find somthing more to suit your budget.
terry


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Nature cams*

Thanks for the maplin info; actually spotted a colour wired system onsale at Aldi for <£40.
Not yet set up in garden but seems ok picture in shed!

pam


----------

